# Female Betta (hlfmoon)



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

This is my female halfmoon betta  hope you like the pic, shes about years old now!


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

Another beauty. Is she really that purple? Great color!


----------

